# backup camera



## Hackintosh (Jan 5, 2012)

hey guys looking at buying a 2013 TDI beetle but want to know if the 2014 will come with a back up camera ?


----------



## Hackintosh (Jan 5, 2012)

or has anyone put a rearview merrier backup camera kit in their new beetle ?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Doesn't anyone just turn their head around anymore? Lol


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

From what I've seen theres two main ways to add a camera: 

Get a CC style automated camera that's in the rear emblem (ultra cool but really expensive) 

Or 

Add a traditional backup camera near the tag 

Also depends on what radio came in the car or if you're putting an aftermarket radio in


----------



## SaberOne (Apr 1, 2012)

Initially I really liked the VW backup camera in the rear emblem although for the price I'm not sure if it offers enough to justify. Heck, if I were rich or just plain stupid, I would go with the Alpine unit and the smart cameras they offer. Unfortunately, I've yet to find any custom installers that no whether this head unit would actually fit, much less the integration of the camera. Likewise, there doesn't appear to be a way to import existing contacts from your mobile device which makes all of these aftermarket units less appealing. 

http://alpine-usa.com/product/view/ine-z928hd 

http://alpine-usa.com/product/view/hce-c115 

http://alpine-usa.com/product/view/ktx-c10lp


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Yes it will fit with some cutting! 

That's what I have in mine! I used an alpine camera but the C104 model. Their cameras are really nice but very expensive!!


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

The reason you have to cut is the Jettas dash opening once all the trim is off is a lil wider than the beetles. The part you're cutting is not structural but time consuming to cut. 

I kept trimming then test fitting so I only removed the material absolutely necessary. 

I'm an authorized alpine dealer and have 4 of these units in stock. I'll make anyone from the vortex that wants one a great deal! 

Email me at [email protected] for anyone interested!


----------



## SaberOne (Apr 1, 2012)

Morning Chris, 
Just sent you an email inquiry regarding your post and discounts 
Dan


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

Hackintosh said:


> hey guys looking at buying a 2013 TDI beetle but want to know if the 2014 will come with a back up camera ?


 My brother said yes, with navi only, if not on the last minute chopping block. Not seeing very good out of the rear of the beetle was a concern for VW, so my opinion, they will have it.


----------



## MnATL (Oct 26, 2010)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...me-Vortex!&p=73683334&viewfull=1#post73683334 

This is a thread with a write up of the install on a mkvi GTI if interested too.


----------



## Hombrezuelo (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm working on installing the oem reverse camera in my car back from the SOWO share with you the results!


----------



## Chillout (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm in the process of installing a back-up camera with my RNS315. The camera is a cheap one off ebay, which fits into the license plate LED area. I connect it to the RNS315 through a special interface device, which converts between NTSC and Volkswagen RGB input.


----------



## jzv (May 1, 2013)

Chillout said:


> I'm in the process of installing a back-up camera with my RNS315. The camera is a cheap one off ebay, which fits into the license plate LED area. I connect it to the RNS315 through a special interface device, which converts between NTSC and Volkswagen RGB input.


Got it to work yet?

I want this done on mine also since i have the rns 510 and it supports this.


----------



## Chillout (Apr 29, 2009)

Well, we haven't been able to pull the cables all the way to the back yet... 
But the camera works as a charm. At first we didn't think it was working all right, but then I found out: I need to put it in reverse to turn on the camera mode. Pushing the parking-help-button while not being in reverse just wasn't enough.

What camera do you have? Because you will need something to convert between NTSC/PAL and RGB for the RNS510.


----------



## jzv (May 1, 2013)

Chillout said:


> Well, we haven't been able to pull the cables all the way to the back yet...
> But the camera works as a charm. At first we didn't think it was working all right, but then I found out: I need to put it in reverse to turn on the camera mode. Pushing the parking-help-button while not being in reverse just wasn't enough.
> 
> What camera do you have? Because you will need something to convert between NTSC/PAL and RGB for the RNS510.


Dont have one yet but was thinking about getting the one inside the VW logo. Im not sure it would point down correctly though. Because most of them are from golf's and they have a vertical rear. while the beetle rear hatch is more like 45 degrees. Only in the planing fase still as u can hear.


----------



## cinimod (Mar 31, 2013)

jzv said:


> Dont have one yet but was thinking about getting the one inside the VW logo. Im not sure it would point down correctly though. Because most of them are from golf's and they have a vertical rear. while the beetle rear hatch is more like 45 degrees. Only in the planing fase still as u can hear.


Look at this : http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6002016-My-car-cinimod


----------



## jzv (May 1, 2013)

cinimod said:


> Look at this : http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6002016-My-car-cinimod


Thank you Cinimod, do you know of anyway to fix the lines not going up like that? But yeah i was afraid it would look like that because of the angle of the hatch and the camera is pointing too much up.

Maybe a better solution for us would be to install the camera in the rear plate light (Much cheaper also)

Btw do the yellow lines move when u turn the wheel?


----------



## PooLeArMor (Aug 13, 2008)

Chillout said:


> Well, we haven't been able to pull the cables all the way to the back yet...
> But the camera works as a charm. At first we didn't think it was working all right, but then I found out: I need to put it in reverse to turn on the camera mode. Pushing the parking-help-button while not being in reverse just wasn't enough.
> 
> What camera do you have? Because you will need something to convert between NTSC/PAL and RGB for the RNS510.



do u mind show us which ebay backup cam u got ??
also have wirte up on how to install???

thanks


----------



## KCXTWO (Apr 27, 2013)

I also did the OE emblem RVC from the golf/Eos. It does give you that goal post view with the parking guides. I understand there is a version that is OE without the lines. If anyone has that part # please post or PM me. If you review the UK beetle brochure, it does show a specific beetle RVC as an option, that part# I can not locate


----------



## Chillout (Apr 29, 2009)

PooLeArMor said:


> do u mind show us which ebay backup cam u got ??
> also have wirte up on how to install???
> 
> thanks


I will put up a write up when everything is done


----------



## Code3VW (May 5, 2004)

KCXTWO said:


> I also did the OE emblem RVC from the golf/Eos. It does give you that goal post view with the parking guides. I understand there is a version that is OE without the lines. If anyone has that part # please post or PM me. If you review the UK beetle brochure, it does show a specific beetle RVC as an option, that part# I can not locate


 I sent you a PM!


----------



## rhondarenee8 (Jun 28, 2013)

*Beetle backup camera*

Were you able to find the part# yet for the camera that might work with the Beetle without the goal post effect? Or, have you come up with any good solution? I'm trying to figure out the best way to get a backup camera with the RNS315 in a Beetle. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

Bearjam did it on his Beetle a while back, and it looked great, and it integrated perfectly with his head unit from what he said. I'm sure he'd chime in to offer help if you asked.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5738847-My-2012-Beetle/page2


----------



## Code3VW (May 5, 2004)

Dscot8r!2 said:


> Bearjam did it on his Beetle a while back, and it looked great, and it integrated perfectly with his head unit from what he said. I'm sure he'd chime in to offer help if you asked.
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5738847-My-2012-Beetle/page2


I pm'd him. Fingers crossed!


----------



## vstormes (Apr 10, 2015)

*Install writeup??*

Hello All,

New to these forums today. I purchased the wife a 2014 Beetle TDI convertible. Great car but it had the 310 head unit without nav. 

I have purchased the 510 head unit, factory VW logo backup camera, and wiring harness. 
I also purchased a Ross Tech programmer as i understand that I have to "enable" the car to use the backup camera and NAV.

I do need some help figuring out how to install the logo camera. The install of the 510 looks like a simple swap from the 310.

Can anyone assist me? I have spent a few hours googling and cannot find any useful instructions.

Vince


----------



## DjSherif (Apr 27, 2005)

vstormes said:


> Hello All,
> 
> New to these forums today. I purchased the wife a 2014 Beetle TDI convertible. Great car but it had the 310 head unit without nav.
> 
> ...


Curious to know where you bought the VW logo backup camera with Harness.


----------

